# PTG Tour



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I'll just put a couple of pictures up now since the server is down. Excellent tour of PTG as usual. Tom Milner seems very excited about their GrandAm plans for the new season. They were very happy with the testing at Daytona a few weeks ago. The were second in GT with a 3.2L engine and will run that engine for the 24 hours, because they have the most experience with it. For races after Daytona they will move to a 3.4 L engine (all S54). If they need to they can use the M5 V8, but they really don't want to because they want to represent the current M3. Tom also said that the GrandAm people came to them and asked them (BMW) to run in the series. I think he feels like the SWC really doesn't want them. The extra weight added to the SWC cars last year has been taken off for the teams running M3's this year.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's links to more of the pictures.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.  Once again I was unable to go this year.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey Steve, I should have thought to look for you....

It looks like you got there pretty early (no crowd in your pictures)


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve, thanks for sharing! :thumbup: Looks like they uncovered some of the cars I didn't get to see when you and I were there in December.

As far as Team PTG and Speed WC, I think it just came down to a clash in philosophy. Speed WC's objective is parity and the rules are rather fluid in maintaining that objective. And I don't think it's Tom Milner's objective to work hard just to be on par with the other teams. Let's see if PTG can give the Porkchops something to talk about in Grand Am.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Cool pics, thanks for sharing.  Once again I was unable to go this year.


Jetfire, you've got to get there some year. It's a fun morning. Are you Go Karting of Feb 1?

Bren, we must have been crossing paths there. I got there just before Tom's talk.

Scott, The joke was, "There better not be any Porsche's in the parking lot." And when the audience indicated that there was one out there, Tom said, "...that's right it WAS out there." Tom sent his son to a Formula BMW event in Europe, I don't remember if it was at Valencia or just where. Very cool opportunity for Tom Jr and dad is obviously happy, as he should be. Sounds like once they work out the CART details, he'll be in the series. He's pretty good with a Go Kart.

As far as the SCCA is concerned, I think it's more like they didn't want the same manufacturer to win both championships, let alone the same guy.


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Slobber.

Green with envy here. 

Thanks for posting the pics.
More?

Bren - do you have a higher res version of either motor pic?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

DannO said:


> Bren - do you have a higher res version of either motor pic?


Sure, I think there are a few more also. PM me your email address and I'll check through them and send you what I have. I only wish I would have noticed that block of aluminium on top of the motor before snapping the pics


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Interesting things to me.

They use Castrol Syntec 5W-50 in their engines. After all the discussion about it not being a "true" synthetic, etc, it works for PTG.

I talked to Tom Milner later about what air filter they run after his comments on teh lack of wear and a proper air filter. Quess what? K&N.

Talked to one of the engine guys. The managed to get 380 HP (engine dyno) out of blueprinting an S54 and changing the engine management over to Motec. Stock internal parts. Pump gas. Stock exhaust. And Motorsport makes their headers which apparently will bolt up to Euro catalysts.  Sign me up.

Great fun day. I'm glad I was able to postpone my depature to make the day.

Remote from Bangkok, Thailand:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Interesting things to me.
> 
> They use Castrol Syntec 5W-50 in their engines. After all the discussion about it not being a "true" synthetic, etc, it works for PTG.
> 
> I talked to Tom Milner later about what air filter they run after his comments on the lack of wear and a proper air filter. Quess what? K&N.


Woa....we were about 3 feet apart and didn't even know it. My father and I were the other two standing there asking him about the oil/filters.


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

re: Castrol and K&N - yeah, just goes to show how silly those debates are. Then again, these guys change oil and filters like I do underware... well, maybe not quite as often.

380 on a stock, blueprinted engine is damn impressive. Any details on the intake?

Stock exhaust suprises me. I want a picture of their headers. Anyone?
If not I know a guy that can buy from PTG. Maybe my Euro headers will be for sale...
Don't think you'll find sensor bungs on their headers, though. hehehe

Tell me more!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

DannO said:


> ...I want a picture of their headers. Anyone?


I believe that can be arranged...I have the pics on my PC at home but I'm pretty sure I took one of the headers. I'll include that with the engine pics later tonight.


----------

